# Porko's Night Tournament June 26th



## Bob Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Saturday night, June 26th, 2010, Lake Allatoona, Bartow County/Gatewood Boat Ramp. Hours 7 PM till 2 AM (Sunday morning).
$50.00/Boat: $10.00 Big Bass and $40.00 to the creel 100% payback on both, one place for every 7 entries (1-7= 1 plc, 8-14= 2 plc, 15-21= 3 plc, 22-28= 4 plc, 29-???= 5 plcs).
Rules: 1. Random livewell checks
2. 12" minimum, 5 fish per boat (largmouth, spotted, and smallmouth [yeah, right!?]). 1 dead fish allowed, 1 pound penalty for each dead fish more than one. No short fish will be weighed.
3. Life Jackets must be on at blast off and kill switch attached (they should be worn anytime the big motor is running and in gear, but I am not going to police something you should do anyway).
4. Blast off will be by boat number, number assigned by order of sign up the day of the event.
5. No maximum rod length, F-n-F and fly fishing allowed.
6. Artificial bait only, no live bait
7. 100' (foot) distance between competitors while on trolling motor, unless specifically authorized by competitor (if you are invited to fish closer there will be no penalty, so talk to the competition first!).

Porko events are put on by Bob Smith aka "Porko", 770-283-4363, or porko@comcast.net 
These events are put on for the sole purpose of having fun and are not affiliated with any organizations or sanctioned by any larger tournament series. No points, no championships, just come and fish!


----------



## SkeeterEater (Jun 7, 2010)

That picture looks like Lake Fairfield. I'd love to fish this Saturday night but I've got a date with a $10,000 check on Eufaula this weekend.

Huckleberry


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

SkeeterEater said:


> That picture looks like Lake Fairfield. I'd love to fish this Saturday night but I've got a date with a $10,000 check on Eufaula this weekend.
> 
> Huckleberry



LOL! Ray, it was definitely one of the Texas Hot water lakes but not that one! Try again!

Not this coming Saturday, but at the end of the month (June 26th). Your reply looked like you thought it was this saturday.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 18, 2010)

Just a reminder that the tournament is a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 21, 2010)

We will also be raffling away a 7'2" custom built Lamiglass Spinning rod (drop shot/shakey head), by Coach Bagby. Currently, tickets are on sale for 1 for $5 or 3 for $10. Special deal will be made for tournament participants at Sign up on Saturday evening.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 25, 2010)

Tomorrow night. Sign up starts at 6 PM. The raffle tickets will also be discounted 2 for $5., or 5 for $10. The rod will be raffled immediately after the weigh-in (2 AM Sunday morning). Hope to see you guys tomorrow evening at Gatewood (Bartow County) on Lake Allatoona.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 27, 2010)

*Done!!*

This one is in the books. We had 14 boats (27 people) fishing last night. That was enough to pay two places and Big Bass
1st place went to Eric Nutterly and Calvin Jones with a weight of 8.96 and winnings of $336.00
2nd went to Lonnie and Stan with a weight of 8.56 and winnings of $224.00

Big Bass honors went to Fat Rat and Vince with a bass at 2.74 lbs and winings of $140.00!

It was fun and I am pooped!!! Here are the tourney stats:
Total number of bass weighed was 37
Total weight of bass weighed was 58.26 lbs
Avg size of bass weighed was 1.57 lbs

The between 7 and 10 PM the boat traffic on Allatoona was sheer madness! There were boats of every size and type going every where and the wave action was unbelievable!!


----------

